# North West Monthly Meets Calendar



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

Dates and locations are as follows for the 2017 NW monthly meets, with an approximate start time of 7.30 pm:-

JANUARY - Wednesday 4th - The Sandpiper
FEBRUARY - Thursday 2nd - Grill & Grain at The Boatyard
MARCH - Monday 6th - The Sandpiper
APRIL - Tuesday 4th - Grill & Grain at The Boatyard (in the bar)
MAY - Wednesday 3rd - The Sandpiper
JUNE - Thursday 1st - The Hoghton Arms
JULY - Monday 3rd - Meet at The Sandpiper, followed by a visit to 'Lawnmower World' in Southport
AUGUST - Tuesday 1st - The Hoghton Arms
SEPTEMBER - Wednesday 6th - The Sandpiper
OCTOBER - Thursday 5th - The Hoghton Arms
NOVEMBER - Monday 6th - The Sandpiper
DECEMBER - Tuesday 5th - The Hoghton Arms

The address for The Sandpiper is:

The Sandpiper
Holly Farm
Ormskirk Old Road
Bickerstaffe
Ormskirk
L39 0HD
Tel: 01695 733666
https://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=t&rct=j ... 1520,d.ZGg

The address for The Hoghton Arms is:

The Hoghton Arms
Blackburn Road
Withnell 
Preston
PR6 8BL
Tel: 01254 201083
https://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=t&rct=j ... 3OedsMMXlg

Any changes will be announced on this page.


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

Really good to catch up with everyone last night. Nice to meet Brian and Su, looking forward to seeing their new Mk3 in march. 8)


----------



## Marco34 (Apr 5, 2009)

I was not a fan of the Boatyard post upgrade. Like many others, all about overpriced food :? It's still a nice venue and one day, just maybe, we'll spend an evening out one Summer. Just shows how rubbish our Summers are after all these years.


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Should be able to make the meet and will be bringing my new toy, but unfortunately not an Audi..
Steve


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

Marco34 said:


> I was not a fan of the Boatyard post upgrade. Like many others, all about overpriced food :? It's still a nice venue and one day, just maybe, we'll spend an evening out one Summer. Just shows how rubbish our Summers are after all these years.


Shame I didn't manage to find a suitable alternative venue in the area, so the Boatyard will have to do for now, although as we'll be in the bar area, food won't be available. You never know, thìs year may be our year to sit out! 



V6RUL said:


> Should be able to make the meet and will be bringing my new toy, but unfortunately not an Audi..
> Steve


Oooh, new toy? Sounds interesting! [smiley=gossip.gif]


----------



## D3YMO (Aug 23, 2016)

Won't make this one as the cars in for some work...

I should be at the next one


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

D3YMO said:


> Won't make this one as the cars in for some work...
> 
> I should be at the next one


Hope you've managed to get to the bottom of your light issues. If we don't see you before, there will be another Cars & Coffee meet in Barnoldswick on 25th March too.


----------



## D3YMO (Aug 23, 2016)

Cloud said:


> D3YMO said:
> 
> 
> > Won't make this one as the cars in for some work...
> ...


Still on going that problem 

Someone nudged into the back of me last week :evil: so its currently in for a couple of repairs and a couple of extra bits and pieces :twisted:

It will be back bigger, better and cleaner :lol:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Can't do tonight but I hope to be at the Sandpiper in March. It's certainly in my diary


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

A3DFU said:


> I hope to be at the Sandpiper in March.


Excellent, hope to see you soon Dani


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Me too Karen. It's been far too long!
Have a great time all tonight


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

D3YMO said:


> Someone nudged into the back of me last week :evil: so its currently in for a couple of repairs and a couple of extra bits and pieces :twisted:


  Hope you're back on the road very soon.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

At the Sandpiper with John since an hour ....
What are we missing? Our friends


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

A3DFU said:


> At the Sandpiper with John since an hour ....
> What are we missing? Our friends


Good to finally see you Dani and John! We arrived around 20 past 7, but were tyre kicking on the car park with the others, inspecting Brian's new Mk3, for quite a while before we came in.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

:lol: 
Did everyone get home OK? Or did all the tyres go down after the kicking? :wink: :lol:


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

A3DFU said:


> did all the tyres go down after the kicking? :wink: :lol:


No, just Brians!! :lol:


----------



## Gewdraa (Jan 5, 2017)

When and where are the new meetings held
Thanks


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

All the dates and locations are on page 1. The next meet is on Tuesday 4th April at Grill & Grain at The Boatyard.


----------



## Gewdraa (Jan 5, 2017)

That looks interesting.
Visit family in southport a few times a year.
:wink:


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

The Sandpiper is very close to Southport, we have a couple of members who live there. You're more than welcome to join us if your visit coincides with a meet.


----------



## Gewdraa (Jan 5, 2017)

Thanks


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

Just a quick reminder that our next meet is tomorrow evening at Grill & Grain at The Boatyard (in the bar area). See you all in there after a bit of a tyre kick outside!


----------



## Marco34 (Apr 5, 2009)

Would have been in the TT tonight but for the oil pressure warning light. It's almost sure a faulty sensor but not running it until sure.


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

Nice to see everyone last night, quite a good turnout and probably mower fun than usual (I'll get my coat!!) :roll:


----------



## Mark Davies (Apr 10, 2007)

I would have been along for the last couple of months but the car has been off the road having various work done. I should be good for May though so I will look forward to catching up with you all again then.


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

Mark Davies said:


> I would have been along for the last couple of months but the car has been off the road having various work done. I should be good for May though so I will look forward to catching up with you all again then.


Hello stranger, we've missed you. Seen your repainting post, hope you get your car back soon. Nicholls certainly seem worth baring in mind, as I have corrosion to one of my wheel arches.

Hope to see you in the very near future.


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

Due to a massive fire at Grill & Grain today, the location of the June meet will be advised as soon as I know whether they can re-open, or if I will need to find an alternative venue.

http://www.lancashiretelegraph.co.uk/ne ... __by_fire/


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Ooh, that looks nasty! I hope all gets sorted without any aftermath.


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

A3DFU said:


> Ooh, that looks nasty! I hope all gets sorted without any aftermath.


Yes, it looks a mess  Luckily, nobody was hurt so we'll just have to wait and see what happens.


----------



## Houndtt (Feb 10, 2017)

Thanks Les


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

Yes, thanks Les!


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

Houndtt said:


> Thanks Les


You're more than welcome to join us, now you've found where we're hiding!!


----------



## Houndtt (Feb 10, 2017)

Haha I will wants I sort out my few niggles don't fancy turning up on a AA recovery van pmsl


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

Houndtt said:


> Haha I will wants I sort out my few niggles don't fancy turning up on a AA recovery van pmsl


 :lol:


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

Our next meet will be on Thursday at The Hoghton Arms, due to The Boatyard being out of action for the foreseeable future. The food's pretty terrible, but hardly any of us eat at meets, so not really an issue. It has a decent sized car park and it is only 2 minutes away from The Boatyard.

Hope to see you there.


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

Another good meet, although not for everyone! 



















Hope you get it sorted soon Andrea.

Nice to see Ken back on his feet after his heart attack too.


----------



## Marco34 (Apr 5, 2009)

An eventful evening. At least the car didn't suffer any damage. Good to see Ken getting back to health also.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Sorry to miss you all. What's happened to Andrea's car? Did Derek polish it too hard and knock out the electronics with a static charge?


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

John-H said:


> Did Derek polish it too hard and knock out the electronics with a static charge?


The AA man suspected the waterpump, but I think your suggestion is more likely!


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Cloud said:


> John-H said:
> 
> 
> > Did Derek polish it too hard and knock out the electronics with a static charge?
> ...


:lol: :lol: :lol:

Sorry I missed you all; just preparing for Sunday's GTI at Rockingham. Hope to catch you at the Sandpiper and I hope Andrea's pride and joy will be back on the road in no time


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

A3DFU said:


> Hope to catch you at the Sandpiper and I hope Andrea's pride and joy will be back on the road in no time


Andrea's car is in good hands (at Shak's).

Have a great time at the show, I hope the weather is kind to you. 8)


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Cloud said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > Hope to catch you at the Sandpiper and I hope Andrea's pride and joy will be back on the road in no time
> ...


It's good to know that Shak is looking after Andrea's car. He's the best man ever!!!!

As for the weather on Sunday, it seems to be a mixed bag: sunshine, rain, winds etc but there's a good number of enthusiasts intending to turn up so it should be good


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

Just a quick reminder that, as discussed at the last meet, we will be meeting at The Sandpiper at 7.30 pm tonight, before travelling to The British Lawnmower Museum in Southport for a tour, courtesy of Brian and Su Radham.

The address for the museum is 106-114 Shakespeare Street, Southport, PR8 5AJ.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Very sorry but I can't make it tonight - sorting out Bryony's birthday treat. Have a good mow with the


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

John-H said:


> Very sorry but I can't make it tonight - sorting out Bryony's birthday treat.


Don't be forlawn, I'm sure there'll be mow opportunities in the future! :wink:

PS. Happy Birthday to Bryony


----------



## Marco34 (Apr 5, 2009)

Oh no, don't start more!!!


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

Nice to see everyone last night for our guided tour, I certainly know mower than I did before!










A big thank you to Brian and Su for their warm hospitality.


----------



## t'mill (Jul 31, 2012)

Interesting to (Qual)cast my eyes over the array of machinery there.


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

t'mill said:


> Interesting to (Qual)cast my eyes over the array of machinery there.


 :roll:


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

A quick reminder about tonight's meet at The Hoghton Arms, although we'll be rather short of TTs with 3 missing. Don't forget to eat before you come as the food is rather awful! [smiley=toilet.gif] The sooner they rebuild The Boatyard, the better.


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

Now that I can't use Photobucket any more I've been struggling to post pictures using Photo Trail, as they're too big from my phone, so just trying out the 'upload attachment' button on here. Here's a quick one from last week's meet.


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Meet on tonight as I have not seen any posts?


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Really sorry I've not made it recently - too much on dealing with things and fixing the car to boot - New suspension on and working - at least I managed something. Dani's away so I'm sorting the ADI coming up. Some spaces left if you fancy.? Currently sorting wheel alignment with a seized rod end following on from a leaking heater matrix. The house is on hold but at least the bathroom is finished! :roll:


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

les said:


> Meet on tonight as I have not seen any posts?


My apologies, yes the meet is as usual. Totally forgot to post a reminder, rushed off my feet at the moment organising non car related events! 



John-H said:


> Really sorry I've not made it recently - too much on dealing with things and fixing the car to boot - New suspension on and working - at least I managed something. Dani's away so I'm sorting the ADI coming up. Some spaces left if you fancy.? Currently sorting wheel alignment with a seized rod end following on from a leaking heater matrix. The house is on hold but at least the bathroom is finished! :roll:


Sounds like we both have a lot on! Glad you've got your bathroom finished.


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

Nice to see everyone last night. I'll post details of the cars and coffee morning a bit nearer the time.


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

Just a quick reminder about tonight's meet. I'll be arriving in a dirty car, but at least it will be dark!


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

A quick reminder that the meet's on tonight as usual.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

I hope you had a good time - too much going on at the mo :roll:


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

John-H said:


> too much going on at the mo :roll:


I know the feeling John! [smiley=bomb.gif]


----------



## Strangerover (Sep 29, 2017)

When and where is next NW meet ??


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

It's on Tuesday 5th December at The Hoghton Arms, all the details are on page 1


----------

